# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Русский рок, альтернативный, металл и др.

## Lampada

*Группа Город 312*  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18  *Сокол* 
Над землей высоко
Кружит белый сокол
Выше горной кручи,
Разгоняя тучи 
На ветру рожденный
Солнцем опаленный
Он раскинул крылья
Над дорожной пылью 
Рукой нельзя достать -
Так далеко
Попробуй-ка летать
Так высоко
А птицам это просто и легко
Там в небе 
Всё как на ладони
Ветер не догонит
Крылья не устанут
Крепче только станут 
Не остановиться
Непокорной птице
Ей одна дорога -
Там где неба много

----------


## Lampada

Группа Город 312  Неразгаданная тайна

----------


## Lampada

Группа Торба на Круче Поговори со мной 
Что за взгляд? Я смотрю в твои глаза,
Мне кажется, что ты хочешь меня убить.
Стоп, назад! Грусть в душе твоей, а за -
За ней - многое, может быть. 
Поговори со мной,
Говори со мной,
Говори... 
Поговори со мной,
Говори со мной,
Говори... 
Знаешь, мне тоже было тяжело,
Но кому-то ещё в сто раз тяжелей.
В этой стране нам просто повезло,
Повторяй за мной, нам просто повезло,
Просто повезло,
Просто повезло...
Просто повезло...
Просто... 
Поговори со мной,
Говори со мной,
Говори... 
Поговори со мной,
Говори со мной,

----------


## Lampada

Чичерина   Е-е-е  
Днём мой мужчина смотрел на меня сквозь иранский дым, 
Вечером он считал дороги и делил на двоих, 
Ночью мой мужчина без причины стал наполовину седым, 
А утром мой мужчина - проснулся опять молодым.  
Припев 
Е-е-е, годы текут по земле, 
Кто устанет любить - обожжётся на этом огне. 
Е-е-е, годы текут по земле, 
Кто устанет любить - обожжётся на этом огне.  
Один раз в день мой мужчина обходит посты, 
Один раз в неделю он ночует с одной из моих подруг, 
Один раз в месяц мой мужчина взрывает мосты,
Один раз в год он приносит мне на могилу цветы. 
Припев 
Е-е-е, годы текут по земле, 
Кто устанет любить - обожжётся на этом огне. 
Е-е-е, годы текут по земле, 
Кто устанет любить - обожжётся на этом огне.  
Е-е-е, годы текут по земле, 
Кто устанет любить - обожжётся на этом огне. 
Е-е-е, годы текут по земле, 
Кто устанет любить - обожжётся на этом огне.

----------


## Lampada

Как будто 
Вот он этот дождь, как бы случайный,
Утренний галдеж - провинциальный,
Зеркалом асфальт, с облаками -
Мир перевернул вверх ногами. 
Вот он этот дождь, как бы случайный,
Утренний галдеж - провинциальный,
Зеркалом асфальт, с облаками -
Мир перевернул вверх ногами. 
Как будто не было любви,
И снова некуда идти,
Ни слова, снова, знаю, ново, будто бы всерьез,
Обидно, стыдно, сразу видно, заново до слез. 
Я всё жду тебя на плотинке
Здесь теряю взгляд, в паутинке
Медно-жёлтого водопада
Кому-то ведь из нас это надо. 
Как будто не было любви,
И снова некуда идти,
Ни слова, снова, знаю, ново - будто бы всерьёз,
Обидно, стыдно, сразу видно - заново до слёз.

----------


## Lampada

На запах 
Вспотевшая кожа
Что-то похожее позже
Мокрые макасины
По гнилым апельсинам 
Припев 
И на запах, на запах
Спешу на мягких лапах
Непросохшей тропой
И на запах, твой чёткий свежий запах
Будешь мой, до рассвета еще будешь мой! 
Справа отрава
Слева по носу снова
Яма, канава
В заре в засаде совы 
Припев 
И на запах, на запах
Спешу на мягких лапах
Непросохшей тропой
И на запах, твой чёткий свежий запах
Будешь мой, до рассвета еще будешь мой 
Тихо неслышно вслед, вслед
Охотничий мой секрет
Мягкой ночною тенью
Двигаюсь в направленьи 
Припев (2 раза)

----------


## Kirill2142

Спасибо за тексты Города 312, вот только мне кажеться, что это не рок а самая настоящая попса, хотя звучит неплохо...

----------


## mishau_

Русский рок - это что-то вроде оксюморона.

----------


## belka

> Русский рок - это что-то вроде оксюморона.

 А ты бы не сказал, что группа как *Аквариум* играет рок? А почему "оксюморон"? Радиостанция СпециалноеРадио (Кнопка 3) передает много песен, которые я рассматривал бы как "Рок"! 
Белка.

----------


## Оля

> А ты бы не сказал, что группа_ *Аквариум* играет рок? А почему "оксюморон"? Радиостанция Специальное_Радио (Кнопка 3) передает много песен, которые я рассматривал бы как "Рок"!

----------


## belka

> Originally Posted by belka  А ты бы не сказал, что группа_ *Аквариум* играет рок? А почему "оксюморон"? Радиостанция Специальное_Радио (Кнопка 3) передает много песен, которые я рассматривал бы как "Рок"!

 Спасибо, Оля!   

> группа как *Аквариум*

 Я хотел сказать "a group such as Aquarium", "eine Gruppe wie Aquarium", "un groupe tel que Aquarium"... Как сказать это по-русский?   

> Специальное_Радио

 Я видел лого Специальное Радио здесь: http://www.specialradio.ru/images/name.gif
Поэтому я писал одно слово а нет два слова   ::  
Белка.

----------


## Оля

> Я хотел сказать "a group such as Aquarium", "eine Gruppe wie Aquarium", "un groupe tel que Aquarium"... Как сказать это по-русски_?

 _Такая группа как "Аквариум"_.

----------


## Оля

> Я видел лого Специального (g.c.) Радио здесь: http://www.specialradio.ru/images/name.gif
> Поэтому я написал одно слово, а не_ два (слова).

----------


## belka

> Такая группа как "Аквариум".

 Конечно. Спасибо еще раз. 
Белка.

----------


## Оля

> Русский рок - это что-то вроде оксюморона.

 Я одному знакомому немцу давала послушать "Аквариум", "Машину времени"... Он сказал, что это не рок, а типичная поп-музыка  ::  И только ДДТ признал за рок, но очень-очень "soft"   ::

----------


## Орчун

Я слушаю любз! ЛЮБЭ РУЛЕЗЗ!!!    ::

----------


## Kirill2142

Реальный рок только на западе: английский, американский, немецкий. В России рок есть, но слабоват

----------


## belka

> Реальный рок только на западе: английский, американский, немецкий. В России рок есть, но слабоват

 А кто герои немецкого рока? 
Белка.

----------


## SSSS

> Реальный рок только на западе: английский, американский, немецкий. В России рок есть, но слабоват

 Вообще-то, рок - широкое понятие... Скажем, вот Гоголь-Бордело, тоже рок, хотя, они сами называют свою музыку jupsy-punk, например: Start wearing purple...

----------


## Kirill2142

> Originally Posted by Kirill2142  Реальный рок только на западе: английский, американский, немецкий. В России рок есть, но слабоват   А кто герои немецкого рока? 
> Белка.

 Scorpions, for instance, but it's an old band

----------


## belka

> Scorpions, for instance, but it's an old band

 Ах да, я только знаю песенку Wind of Change   ::   
Белка.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Kirill2142  Scorpions, for instance, but it's an old band   Ах да, я только знаю песенку Wind of Change    
> Белка.

 "When passion rules the game"  - is a good song of them

----------


## Оля

> А кто герои немецкого рока?

 Rammstein!!!

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by belka        Originally Posted by Kirill2142  Scorpions, for instance, but it's an old band   Ах да, я только знаю песенку Wind of Change    
> Белка.   "When passion rules the game"  - is a good song of theirs

----------


## Scorpio

[quote=Оля] 

> Русский рок - это что-то вроде оксюморона.

 Я одному знакомому немцу давала послушать "Аквариум", "Машину времени"... Он сказал, что это не рок, а типичная поп-музыка  ::  И только ДДТ признал за рок, но очень-очень "soft"   :: [/quote:1ur3ajnz] 
Если считать настоящим роком только Metallica, Manowar и прочее в том же духе -- то да.

----------


## Dijio

В России много рока, как старого, так и нового. Старый рок - это ДДТ, Аквариум, etc. Новый - это Люмен, Jane Air, Слот etc. Эти новые группы называют альтернативой.

----------


## Kirill2142

> В России много рока, как старого, так и нового. Старый рок - это ДДТ, Аквариум, etc. Новый - это Люмен, Jane Air, Слот etc. Эти новые группы называют альтернативой.

 Только все это роком можно назвать с натяжкой. Разве что - русским роком  ::

----------


## mishau_

Русский рок - это зачаточное подобие музыки, суженное до уровня  дворового подзаборного примитивизма. По-английски это словосочетание должно писаться не как Russian Rock, а как Russian Fate, который обычно выражается в жалобах на нелегкую русскую судьбину с размазыванием соплей по ушам охающих и ахающих слушателей. Музыкальный аспект в этом жанре представлен эмбрионально, а поэтический - уродливо.

----------


## Lampada

> Русский рок - это зачаточное подобие музыки, суженное до уровня  дворового подзаборного примитивизма. По-английски это словосочетание должно писаться не как Russian Rock, а как Russian Fate, который обычно выражается в жалобах на нелегкую русскую судьбину с размазыванием соплей по ушам охающих и ахающих слушателей. Музыкальный аспект в этом жанре представлен эмбрионально, а поэтический - уродливо.

 Почему бы не добавить к вышесказанному пару слов типа:  "я думаю" , "по-моему", "моё мнение о...", ИМХА?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Русский рок - это зачаточное подобие музыки, суженное до уровня  дворового подзаборного примитивизма. По-английски это словосочетание должно писаться не как Russian Rock, а как Russian Fate, который обычно выражается в жалобах на нелегкую русскую судьбину с размазыванием соплей по ушам охающих и ахающих слушателей. Музыкальный аспект в этом жанре представлен эмбрионально, а поэтический - уродливо.

 А послушать *mishau_*, так все у нас плохо, а было еще хуже. И обычаи нелепые, и людишки так себе, вот еще и рок, как оказалось, эмбрионально-уродливый.   ::

----------


## mishau_

Какая страна такой и рок. Одни обезьяны управляют народом, другие пляшут с гитарами. В обоих случаях профессионализм не играет роли.   ::

----------


## detail

Русский рок - попса, хоть ей себя и противопоставляет. Мне больше нравятся несколько русских металлических коллективов.

----------


## Kirill2142

> Какая страна такой и рок. Одни обезьяны управляют народом, другие пляшут с гитарами. В обоих случаях профессионализм не играет роли.

   ::   ::   ::  
Русский рок - просто попса, но до крайностей доходить не надо!

----------


## Kirill2142

Кто-нибудь может сказать, в чем преимущество русского рока перед западным? Я слушал рок с 2000 года. Сначала русский (года 4), потом западный, начиная c The Beatles (хоть, вообщем-то, это попса по большей части), кончая Dream Theater. И теперь русский рок слушаю либо как попсу, либо вообще слушать не могу - ну оооочень примитивно, хотя раньше нравилось, "тащился" от этого.

----------


## Kirill2142

> Кто-нибудь может сказать, в чем преимущество русского рока перед западным? Я слушал рок с 2000 года. Сначала русский (года 4), потом западный, начиная c The Beatles (хоть, вообщем-то, это попса по большей части), кончая Dream Theater. И теперь русский рок слушаю либо как попсу, либо вообще слушать не могу - ну оооочень примитивно, хотя раньше нравилось, "тащился" от этого.

 Who cares?

----------


## SSSS

> Русский рок - это зачаточное подобие музыки, суженное до уровня  дворового подзаборного примитивизма. По-английски это словосочетание должно писаться не как Russian Rock, а как Russian Fate, который обычно выражается в жалобах на нелегкую русскую судьбину с размазыванием соплей по ушам охающих и ахающих слушателей. Музыкальный аспект в этом жанре представлен эмбрионально, а поэтический - уродливо.

 Вообще-то, если вслушаться внимательно в запанадную музыку, что попсу, что рок, тоже самое - жалуются и сопли размазывают... Потому что это человеческая натура жаловаться... И музыка частенько так себе... Просто бабок больше вкладывают... 
В общем, объективность в этом мире - величина постоянно удаляющаяся... А здравый смысл - константа, но население растёт...

----------


## mishau_

А, все это - разговоры. Я представляю свою точку зрения. Я 15 лет отыграл в русском народном орекстре. Я НЕНАВИЖУ ЛАЖУ! То что называется русским роком - БОЛЬШАЯ ЛАЖА! Нет разницы где играют во дворе или на сцене, разве это хорошо? Это некачественно. А я терпеть не могу некачественное, особенно в музыке. Расплодили примитивщиков и тащатся. Вон даже Шнур распустил свою бригаду. А что он написал насчет причины?  _
«В следующем году, в январе, уже десять лет, как началась вся эта история с группой и музыкой. Пора завязывать! - объяснил Шнур . - Да и я не мальчик - совсем скоро, в апреле, вхожу в возраст Христа. 33 года исполняется. Все это - лабание песен под гитарку - дело молодых. Безумно же выглядит: выходит на сцену седеющий мужик и начинает петь про проблемы шестнадцатилетних. Так что на будущий год будем кончать с проектом - хватит уже!»_   
Вот так, лабание песен под гитарку с размазыванием шестнадцатилетних соплей.

----------


## Kirill2142

> А, все это - разговоры. Я представляю свою точку зрения. Я 15 лет отыграл в русском народном орекстре. Я НЕНАВИЖУ ЛАЖУ! То что называется русским роком - БОЛЬШАЯ ЛАЖА! Нет разницы где играют во дворе или на сцене, разве это хорошо? Это некачественно. А я терпеть не могу некачественное, особенно в музыке. Расплодили примитивщиков и тащатся. Вон даже Шнур распустил свою бригаду. А что он написал насчет причины?  _
> «В следующем году, в январе, уже десять лет, как началась вся эта история с группой и музыкой. Пора завязывать! - объяснил Шнур . - Да и я не мальчик - совсем скоро, в апреле, вхожу в возраст Христа. 33 года исполняется. Все это - лабание песен под гитарку - дело молодых. Безумно же выглядит: выходит на сцену седеющий мужик и начинает петь про проблемы шестнадцатилетних. Так что на будущий год будем кончать с проектом - хватит уже!»_   
> Вот так, лабание песен под гитарку с размазыванием шестнадцатилетних соплей.

 А как тебе западное творчество?

----------


## Lampada

Мне нравится эта группа: Muse

----------


## detail

Если верить живущим на западе нашим соотечественникам, говорить о Пинк Флойд - это примерно то же, что у нас обсуждать творчество Киркорова.

----------


## Оля

Я думаю, Киркоров был бы польщен   ::

----------


## basurero

> Если верить живущим на западе нашим соотечественникам, говорить о Пинк Флойд - это примерно то же, что у нас обсуждать творчество Киркорова.

 Как на английском, пожалуйста?  ::

----------


## mishau_

> А как тебе западное творчество?

 Мне нравится, что они работают вживую, мне нравится далеко не все из запада. Я также очень люблю кантри и блюз. У нас могла быть очень хорошая эстрада. У нас есть сильные исполнители, Лариса Долина, например, которая тоже скатилась до трех блатных аккородов под ритм-машинку. Но я тут смотрел концерт к юбилею Лещенко, где новые исполнители пели старые песни из его репертуара. Ну вы меня извините, очень дохло. А когда я услышал запись как Киркоров поет вживую мимо нот, я вообще ошалел. То есть он просто лажает и не стесняется, просто фальшиво поёт. А очень мого талантливых людей не попадают на сцену. Это от кого зависит? От нас с вами - от слушателей.

----------


## detail

про Пинк Флойд 
Из того, что я читал, Игорь Крутой, композитор, в своё время монополизировал показ музыкантов на ТВ (скорее всего, через свои продюсерские компании, которые работали с ТВ), и поэтому по ТВ раскручивались только те, кто работал "в его системе". Поэтому три синтезаторных аккорда стали так расхожи, саунд такой бедный. Кроме того, продюсировались те, за кого платили. (прислушайтесь к русской попсе, например, "старые песни о главном", лучше самым первым - всё сделано на дешёвом синтезаторе. Звучит примерно как современная встроенная звуковая карта  :: ). 
Это типичная ситуация монополии: цель - доходы, конкурентов нет, значит можно плохо работать. Так что Mishau не совсем прав - аудитория виновата на 50%, исполнитель во многом сам делает свою аудиторию. 
Отличие "их" попсы от нашей - в том, что есть конкуренция, и отбираются более качественные певцы и более качественный звук. У них другая проблема - большая сила корпораций, отбор ведут маркетологи, которые ориентируются на широкую аудиторию, и в больших компаниях музыканты подписывают очень невыгодные контракты.  про кризис звукоиндустрии (и методы работы эксплуататоров - очень подходящее слово) 
Добавление: ещё интересная радиопередача про инди-музыку. *"...если бы голливудские фильмы типа «Властелина колец» считались бы непонятной абстрактной чушью."*

----------


## mishau_

> Так что Mishau не совсем прав - аудитория виновата на 50%, исполнитель во многом сам делает свою аудиторию.

 Тогда уж на 75. 
25 процентов отнесем к изобилию пиратских компактов любых жанров, а также живых концертов профи, ночных клубов с живой музыкой, и кучу отеццтвенных и международных станций. ну к и Интернету.

----------


## detail

Я не понял, 25% чего? Не об этом речь. Ты до этого писал, мол, слушатель сам виноват, сам плохой. Наполовину виноват тот, кто пришёл на отстойный концерт, наполовину виноват тот, кто сам его организовал. 
Нет вкуса у людей? Есть. Только если долго долбить слушателя чем-то, он начнёт слушать дерьмо. Ну, не совсем, на самом деле. После "Фабрик" сейчас падает интерес к отечественной попсе - как я уже напиал, она очень монополизирована, и считает, что можно производить дерьмо. Поэтому, например, слушатели ФМ-станций стали обращаться больше к западной музыке.

----------


## mishau_

Ты сказал на 50% зритель виноват, а я говорю на 75%. Если долго вдалбливать дерьмо, его конечно если совсем ничего другого нет. Я был на концерте попсовом всего один раз в 1991 меня затащил друг на празднике МК, за бешенные деньги. После чего он долго прятал глаза и говорил, я позвал вас чтобы показать как не надо играть. Да, на этом концерте была группа "Комиссар" у которой заело фонограмму. И свист стоял такой и так долго, что они просто были вынуждены покинуть сцену. Ну вот, и я не хожу более на наши эстраные концерты, даже на Крылья завтра не пойду.   _
Зайка моя я твой зайчик
Ручка моя я твой пальчик
Рыбка моя я твой глазик
Банька моя я твой тазик
Солнце мое я твой лучик
Дверца моя я твой ключик
Ты стебелек я твой пестик
Мы навсегда с тобой вместе 
Зайка моя 
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю 
Ты бережок а я речка
Ты фитилек а я свечка
Ты генерал я погоны
Ты паровоз я вагоны
Крестик ты мой я твой нолик
Ты мой удав я твой кролик
Ты побежишь а я рядом
Ты украдешь а я сяду
Райка моя 
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю 
Буду любить тебя страстно
Пусть говорят что это опасно
Я для тебя сверну горы
Ты Пугачева но я ведь Киркоров
Гайка моя 
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю
Я и днем теперь не сплю_ *(Выходит он спит и днем и ночью, причем ночью плохо)* _
И совсем теперь не сплю
Потому что я тебя давно люблю 
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю
Я ночами плохо сплю потому что я тебя люблю
Потому что я давно давно тебя люблю_

----------


## Kirill2142

::   ::   :: 
Давайте не про попсу - с ней и так все ясно. Что с роком-то, русским роком?

----------


## Оля

> Что с роком-то, русским роком?

 Мне нравиццо   ::

----------


## mishau_

Да ну его! Слушайте лучше музыку.  ::

----------


## Lampada

Шуточное. http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01

----------


## Lampada

Нашествие XV - видеоклип 2004 
Фестиваль проходил в Тверской области

----------


## Lampada

Maybe
Group Brainstorm 
In English  Выходные  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqvagvBegtA  
День проснулся, город дышит, 
Мы уйдем, пока никто не слышит
Ты - к рассвету, я - к закату, 
Всё равно прейдем куда-то 
А под утро, мы как дети, 
Попадёмся в эти сети
Парики и смешные косы 
Снимем всё и все вопросы 
АГА 
А мы гуляем - мы крутые 
АГА 
А мы хорошие, не злые
АГА 
Когда проснёмся, будет вечер - будут выходные...  
Снова день - коты на крышах, 
Нам пора - уходим тише
Там на пляже, где тает лето, 
Казалось ведь, навсегда всё это
А под утро, мы как дети, 
Снова попадемся в сети 
Алилуя, Харикришна
Да громче, ничего не слышно! 
АГА 
А мы гуляем - мы крутые!
АГА 
А мы хорошие - не злые 
АГА 
Когда проснёмся, будет вечер - будут выходные...

----------


## Lampada

Скользкие улицы 
Группа БИ 2 
Воздух искрит, и просто поверить -
Лопнет, как мыльный пузырь, самый страшный кошмар.
Вспыхнет в груди, но не согреет,
Сердце оставит пустым янтарный пожар. 
Скользкие улицы, иномарки целуются,
Помятые крылья несчастной любви.
Минуты отмечены случайными встречными,
Но никто не ответит, что ждёт впереди. 
Плавится лёд на бархатном теле.
Тает, как лёгкий дымок, короткая ночь.
Время пройдёт, и однажды развеет
Пёстрая лента дорог сомнения прочь. 
Скользкие улицы, иномарки целуются,
Помятые крылья несчастной любви.
Минуты отмечены случайными встречными,
Но никто не ответит, что ждёт впереди. 
На стрелках перекрёстки
До горизонта плоски.
Город словно остров
На краю Земли... 
Скользкие улицы, иномарки целуются,
Помятые крылья несчастной любви.
Минуты отмечены случайными встречными,
Но никто не ответит, что ждёт впереди.

----------


## Lampada

Жизнь настоящих ковбоев 1989
Группа "Объект насмешек"

----------


## Юрка

Группа Кино.
"Звезда по имени Солнце" 
Белый снег, серый лед,
На растрескавшейся земле.
Одеялом лоскутным на ней -
Город в дорожной петле.
А над городом плывут облака,
Закрывая небесный свет.
А над городом - желтый дым,
Городу две тысячи лет,
Прожитых под светом Звезды
По имени Солнце...
И две тысячи лет - война,
Война без особых причин.
Война - дело молодых,
Лекарство против морщин.
Красная, красная кровь -
Через час уже просто земля,
Через два на ней цветы и трава,
Через три она снова жива
И согрета лучами Звезды
По имени Солнце...
И мы знаем, что так было всегда,
Что Судьбою больше любим,
Кто живет по законам другим
И кому умирать молодым.
Он не помнит слово "да" и слово "нет",
Он не помнит ни чинов, ни имен.
И способен дотянуться до звезд,
Не считая, что это сон,
И упасть, опаленным Звездой
По имени Солнце

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EFog6Jrcqg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDJNTd18ANA http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02   *Слот*   *Две войны* 
Мелькают этажи, 
Наверх на крышу,
Наверное, ты жив, 
Но я не слышу смех.
В тесном мире застряли, 
В такт молчали,
Нас доставали. Сорок пять
Минут ныло тело, так хотело,
Но не сумело тебе сказать. 
Две разных войны в голове,
Две разных весны, одна зима,
Две тонких струны в рукаве,
Дотянем до дна - сойдём с ума. 
Становится теплей, 
А мы не видим -
Пропали на войне, 
Других событий нет.
Рвались тросы-канаты, мы гранаты,
Там на десятом только пять 
Секунд было дело, пролетело...
Знаю, теряю тебя опять. 
Две разных войны в голове,
Две разных весны, одна зима,
Две тонких струны в рукаве,
Достанем до дна - сойдём с ума.

----------


## Lampada

Только бы прикалывало 
Группа Слот  
Истина у каждого своя как затмение,
Точки зрения, мировоззрения...
Выбираем удобный шаблон
И говорим - вот закон, я закон!
Всегда найдётся тот, кто вас держит за лоха - 
Он будет дискутировать, пока не станет плохо
Орать впустую: “Она меня достала!“
Да ладно, лишь бы это хоть кого-нибудь прикалывало. 
День проходит одним глубоким вдохом,
Всё нормально - ни хорошо ни плохо,
Завтра мы начнём игру сначала,
Только бы это хоть кого-нибудь прикалывало... 
Форумы в Сетке - отдельный вопрос:
Детский едкий словесный понос.
Малолетки редко видят дальше (собственного) носа,
Поэтому все сводится к словесному поносу.
В гнилой помойке минусы, всегда найдутся плюсы.
Короче, туса - все дело вкуса
Теперь бы мне хотелось слышать мнение из зала:
“Главное, чтоб это хоть кого-нибудь прикалывало...“ 
День проходит одним глубоким вдохом,
Все нормально - ни хорошо ни плохо,
Завтра мы начнем игру сначала,
Только бы это хоть кого-нибудь прикалывало... 
Министру втыкает доход валовый,
Отрок читает темп а скаливала
Децл поллюции Влада Валова -
Нормальный юноша, лишь бы прикалывало
Телесериалы без конца и без начала
Два натуральных хоббита и вялый Вилли Вала,
В грязевой ванне или массе каловой - 
Всё это нормально, только бы прикалывало... 
День проходит одним глубоким вдохом,
Всё нормально - ни хорошо ни плохо,
Завтра мы начнём игру сначала,
Только бы это хоть кого-нибудь прикалывало...
День проходит одним глубоким вдохом,
Всё нормально - ни хорошо ни плохо,
Завтра мы начнём игру сначала,
Только бы это хоть кого-нибудь прикалывало...

----------


## Lampada

Start Wearing Purple 
Группа Gogol Bordello

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=V-nbzxW94SQ 
Группа Токио 
Я иду навстречу солнцу
Я дышу порывом ветра.
В голове одни вопросы
И ни одного ответа. 
Наконец всё изменилось,
Разделилось до и после.
Я ловлю себя на мысли -
Кто я без тебя. 
Глоток дождя попал мне в горло,
Я захлёбываюсь счастьем.
Я живу, я плачу снова.
Я как роза на песке,
В своей тоске,
В твоей любви я раскрываюсь,
Я вишу на волоске,
Я потеряюсь без тебя. 
Впереди темно и страшно,
Я сильней своей тревоги.
Я могу, я выну сердце
Чтобы осветить дороги. 
Я последний или первый,
Я герой или убийца,
Что скрывают мои лица…
Кто я без тебя. 
Глоток дождя попал мне в горло,
Я захлёбываюсь счастьем.
Я живу, я плачу снова.
Я как роза на песке,
В своей тоске,
В твоей любви я раскрываюсь,
Я вишу на волоске,
Я потеряюсь без тебя. 
Кто я без тебя...
Глоток дождя попал мне в горло,
Я захлёбываюсь счастьем.
Я живу, я плачу снова.
Я как роза на песке,
В своей тоске,
В твоей любви я раскрываюсь,
Я вишу на волоске,
Я потеряюсь без тебя. 
Кто я без тебя...
Глоток дождя попал мне в горло,
Я захлёбываюсь счастьем.
Я живу, я плачу снова.
Я как роза на песке,
В своей тоске,
В твоей любви я раскрываюсь,
Я вишу на волоске,
Я потеряюсь без тебя.

----------


## Lampada

http://s3.amazonaws.com/rockgeroy-mp3/2 ... 20Sneg.mp3 
Группа Зёрна  
Тает снег 
У меня в руке
Словно мел
На старенькой доске
Тает снег
По обочинам дорог
Вот и кончилась зима -
Полная тревог...
Помнишь ночь
Сумасшедший снегопад
Я читал
В той книге строчки наугад
Нам казалось
Будто всех нас замело
Так спокойно было
Тихо и светло... 
Был день
Была ночь
Улетали беды прочь
Нам в дороге пели поезда
Снова день
И снова ночь
Только ты сможешь помочь
Там где в реку падает звезда... 
Вырос дом
Там где был пустырь
Детский смех
Ворвался в монастырь
Корабли
Унесут ручьи к реке
И останется лишь пара строк
На выцветшей доске... 
Был день
Был ночь
Улетали беды прочь
Нам в дороге пели поезда
Снова день
И снова ночь
Только ты сможешь помочь
Там где в реку падает звезда...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10
Группа Алиса *Ветер* 
Отпускаю ветер под честное слово,
Отвести беду стороной.
Облететь дождём, не разрушив основы,
Опоясать радугой зной.
Выпустить в зарю созвездий блики,
Перепутать времени ход.
Отогреть дыханьем лесной земляники
В зиму занесённый народ.  
   Грозен, да светел,
   Шорохи лови,
   Преврати в гул.
   Вольница-ветер,
   Солнце в осень уводи,
   Брось весною в разгул!  
По дороге выплеснуть в снег разливы лета,
Птицами февраль оживить.
Поделитесь с ночью пригоршнями света,
Не порвав движения нить.
Улыбнуться так, как могут дети,
Тем, кому привычен оскал.
Так я отпускал на ристалище ветер,
А ветер своё слово держал.

----------


## Lampada

Я  заскучал http://www.russiansolution.net/MP3/music5.m3u 
Группа "Russian Solution"

----------


## mishau_

> Я  заскучал http://www.russiansolution.net/MP3/music5.m3u 
> Группа "Russian Solution"

 Я послушал и тоже заскучал... по нормальной рок-музыке.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Группа "Russian Solution"   Я послушал и тоже заскучал... по нормальной рок-музыке.

 А можешь предложить/посоветовать для прослушивания "нормальную", как ты это понимаешь, русскую рок-музыку?

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by Lampada  Группа "Russian Solution"   Я послушал и тоже заскучал... по нормальной рок-музыке.    А можешь предложить/посоветовать для прослушивания "нормальную", как ты это понимаешь, русскую рок-музыку?

 К сожалению нет. Играть рок у нас пока еще не научились, несмотря на обилие ростроповичей.  
Я тут специально покопал на эту тему. Вот что Макаревич говорит.  _
В роке был всегда очень сильный сексуальный подтекст. Русский рок лишен его начисто. 
... 
Относительно рок-музыки - я вообще сомневаюсь, что этот термин применим к тому, что делалось в нашей стране и делается. Не называется это рок-музыкой. Это какая-то такая наша молодежная музыка, мы пошли своим путем, это называется.
... 
Может быть пройдет еще несколько лет и мы хоть по уровню ремесла приблизимся к средне-мировому уровню, хотя они тоже на месте не стоят, едут вперед очень здорово.  
... 
Вообще рок - это то что в Англии, то что в Америке. В корнях своих безусловно это англоязычное явление, а потом дало какие-то ветки, но это не надо называть рок-музыкой.  _ 
Вот полностью два ролика с его разговором  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSzExAfn5zs  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDJTSGYVLnk

----------


## Оля

> _
> В роке был всегда очень сильный сексуальный подтекст. Русский рок лишен его начисто._

 В русском искусстве вообще гораздо меньше сексуального подтекста, чем в западном. И в музыке, и в живописи, и в кино... Вот такая у нас особенность. А почему надо комплексовать по этому поводу? По-моему, наоборот, гордиться надо.

----------


## Rtyom

Умом Россию не понять... ))

----------


## Lampada

> ...Вообще рок - это то что в Англии, то что в Америке. В корнях своих безусловно это англоязычное явление, а потом дало какие-то ветки, но это не надо называть рок-музыкой. ...

 Тогда подскажи, как тему переимевать. Честно говоря, для меня рок - это песни под барабан.   ::  
Кстати, а тут вроде есть сексуальный аспект:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgXpTUEU4LM 
Сплин
Выхода нет 
Сколько лет прошло, всё о том же гудят провода 
   Всё того же ждут самолеты 
   Девочка с глазами из самого синего льда 
   Тает под огнём пулемёта 
   Должен же растаять хоть кто-то  
   Скоро рассвет 
   Выхода нет 
   Ключ поверни - и полетели 
   Нужно вписать 
   В чью-то тетрадь 
   Кровью, как в метрополитене: 
   "Выхода нет" 
   Выхода нет  
   Где-то мы расстались - не помню в каких городах 
   Словно это было в похмелье 
   Через мои песни идут, идут поезда 
   Исчезая в тёмном тоннеле  *Лишь бы мы проснулись в одной постели*  
   Скоро рассвет 
   Выхода нет 
   Ключ поверни - и полетели 
   Нужно вписать 
   В чью-то тетрадь 
   Кровью, как в метрополитене: 
   "Выхода нет" 
   Выхода нет  
   Сколько лет пройдёт, всё о том же гудеть проводам 
   Всё того же ждать самолётам 
   Девочка с глазами из самого синего льда 
   Тает под огнём пулемёта  *Лишь бы мы проснулись с тобой в одной постели*  
   Скоро рассвет 
   Выхода нет 
   Ключ поверни - и полетели 
   Нужно вписать 
   В чью-то тетрадь 
   Кровью, как в метрополитене: 
   "Выхода нет"  
   Выхода нет 
   Выхода нет 
   Выхода нет 
   Выхода нет

----------


## Zaya

А после этого серьёзный-пресерьёзный голос объявляет: "Таблички на дверях, гласившие "Выхода нет", по совету
социологов заменили табличками "Выход рядом", что на несколько
процентов понизило число самоубийств".   ::

----------


## Lampada

http://www.rockgeroy.ru/view/songs/20562.html  
Группа Зёрна  *Долгий день в дороге* 
А волны катятся на берег крутой
Я говорю себе:  постой
Постой немного, на закат посмотри
И ничего не говори 
Всего лишь долгий день в дороге позади….
Всего лишь долгий день в дороге позади 
В траву ныряет золотой мотылёк
А город выдохнуть не смог
Он задыхается, кружится зола
Я весь на нервах, жмут дела 
Всего лишь долгий день в дороге позади….
Всего лишь долгий день в дороге позади 
Всё запрягал и не жалел лошадей
Но ты не стал от скачек злей
Рубил канаты и мосты возводил
Но свой топор не затупил 
Всего лишь долгий день в дороге позади….
Всего лишь трудный день в дороге позади 
А волны катятся, и будут плескать
Хотел ли жить, устал ли бежать
И даже если вдруг не выйдешь на связь
И скажут, нить оборвалась…. 
Всего лишь долгий день в дороге позади…
Всего лишь трудный день в дороге позади.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  Браво и Т. Литвиненко  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOxBXtLtWsc - с Петром Наличем 
Король "Оранжевое лето"  
Выходит утром на балкон
 Король Оранжевое лето.
 Берёт гитару в руки он
 И целый день поет куплеты.
   Он дарит девушкам цветы,
 Он дарит синие улыбки
 И вплоть до самой темноты
 Мотает солнечные нитки.
   Пр: Король Оранжевое лето,
        Голубоглазый мальчуган, 
      Фонтаны ультрафиолета
        Включает в небе по утрам.
   В своем зелеёном сюртуке
 И парусиновых ботинках,
 С горой подарков в рюкзаке
 Он первый гость на вечеринках.
 Любви и радости полны,
 Сердца поют и веселятся,
 А ночью радостные сны
 С небес спускаются и снятся.
 Пр.

----------


## mishau_

[quote=Оля][quote="mishau_":2ufkq43s][i]
В роке был всегда очень сильный сексуальный подтекст. Русский рок лишен его начисто.[/i][/quote]
В русском искусстве вообще гораздо меньше сексуального подтекста, чем в западном. И в музыке, и в живописи, и в кино... Вот такая у нас особенность. А почему надо комплексовать по этому поводу? По-моему, наоборот, гордиться надо.[/quote:2ufkq43s] 
В СССР секса нет!  (C)   ::   
[quote=Lampada]Тогда подскажи, как тему переимевать. Честно говоря, для меня рок - это песни под барабан.  [/quote]
Русский рок - это просто уже омоним. Но у него есть синоним, являющийся названием этой строки url [url="http://www.govnorock.ru/"]http://www.govnorock.ru/[/url], поэтому глупо искать замену. Единственное, что хочется пожелать, чтобы люди различали два термина "рок" и "русский рок".

----------


## Оля

> В СССР секса нет!  (C)

 Обрати внимание, я говорила не о _советском_ искусстве, а о _русском_ (которое включает в себя и советское).

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PyYnVkJ-75E 
Илья Чёрт 
Так просто на душе  
Когда весна в душе, 
А в голове лишь ветер.
Когда домой не тянут,
Неродившиеся дети.
Когда опять простужен
Иль подхватил ангину,
Когда хороший друг, 
обернулся вдруг скотиной.
 Когда весёлый ветер
 воет по  карману,
И пусто в кошельке, 
и всё по барабану. 
Так просто на душе.
Так пусто на душе. 
Когда с другим гуляет
Любимая подруга,
Когда опять забыл
Про день рождения друга,
Когда опять твой босс
Тебя не понимает,
А бывшая девчонка
Звонками донимает.
Когда домой идешь,
А за углом засада,
И ты не понимаешь, 
что от тебя им надо. 
Так просто на душе.
Так пусто на душе. 
Когда мечтаешь бросить всё,
Напиться и забыть,
Когда так безуспешно
бросить хочется курить.
Когда уже не тянет 
песню дописать.
Не хочется бесцельно
по городу гулять
когда кругом одни
бессмысленные лица
и выдернуть из Книги Жизни
хочется страницу 
Так просто на душе.
Так пусто на душе.

----------


## Ramil

Русский рок умер в начале 90-х (одним из самых последних на планете).

----------


## Lampada

http://www.pilot.spb.ru/content/files/m ... eto_15.mp3 
Вернёмся в Питер 
Авторы: Илья Чёрт/ Лана Кабаева/ Линкс.  _Эпиграф Ланы Кабаевой:  
бездомная память не сыщет приюта,
и сердце пустое пути не найдёт,
но станет лишь Слово мне точным маршрутом,
и Слово поможет сорваться в полёт._
___________  
Серым волком поезд мчится,
След печатая в снегу.
Я сижу. Господь  - напротив.
Говорим за жизнь.
Той зимой длиннее песня 
Стала с голоду
Сердца моего, пьяных глаз,
Седины в зрачках. 
Расскажи мне, святый Отче,
Как же можно здесь молчать?!
Чтобы мог я здесь прожить -
Лгать меня учи!
Что забыл я в этой клетке,
Если счастье моё там,
Где ребятня сидит по крышам,
Словно воробьи? 
Мы поменяем наш билет,
Вернёмся в Питер.
Любимый мой на рукаве
порвётся свитер.
Из декабря Бог шлёт ответ
В конце июля,
Чтобы я близким мог сказать,
как их люблю я. 
Ты скажи мне, мать - природа,
Я ли зверь аль человек?
В спину гонишь, холку гладишь,
Не пойму тебя.
Все вороны как вороны,
А я белая как снег,
Дёгтем вымазан, 
да белым пухом облеплён. 
Бог сидел, поджав колени,
Да задумчиво молчал,
Улыбнулся , молвил:
"Иди ты к чёрту, Илья!"
И я умер в сотый раз,
Воскреснул, и искать пошли
Его по свету снова
Я да и любовь моя.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10 *Эй, музыкант* 
Группа Бобры  
Я ездил в Норильск, я летал в Таганрог
В гостиницах не нюхал плахой порошок
Хорошего мало, туда сюда мотало…
А папа маму не любит - подстава!  
А вот ещё забота, навалилась икота,
Но не на меня, на басиста Федота
С Федота на Якова, с Якова на всякого…
А папа маму не любит - лажа! 
Эй, музыкант, твою мать… забей!
Эй, музыкант музыканту всегда отломит половинку таланта. 
В "Домодедово" тоска, банка пива - полтораста
Ну кто так придумал? Найти бы педе-Р-А-С-Т-А-
Ф-А-Р-О-Й светит и подмигивает мой "Кадиллак"
А папа маму не любит - чудак… 
Эй, музыкант, твою мать… забей!
Эй, музыкант музыканту всегда отломит половинку таланта. 
А понедельник напрягает, пятница расслабляет…
И манит к Мане, если на кармане "мани-мани"…
Бабушка приставилась, и дедушка давно…
А папа маму не любит - гавно… 
Эй, музыкант, твою мать… забей!
Эй, музыкант музыканту всегда отломит половинку таланта.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPk-OdN4TO4 http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *Ты не один* 
Группа *Brainstorm* 
Ты не один.   В сердце не держу я,
  Что однажды простил, и случайно открыл это небо в никуда.
  Ты не один там, где тень ночует. 
  Тем, кто не спит, на заре предстоит уходить, закрыв глаза.  
  	По безнадежному пути, так на тебя мы все похожи, 
	Пусть повезёт тебе найти и успокоиться, быть может. 
	По безнадежному пути, по непонятным мне приметам,
	 Пусть повезёт тебе найти то, что сгорая, станет светом.  
Ты уходил, не успел проститься. 
Так далеко, только мне всё равно не получится забыть. 
Ты не один, ты мне будешь сниться. 
И видит Бог, что в плену у дорог одному не стоит быть.  
	Припев 
	И пусть никто не объяснит, никто на свете не расскажет, 
	Какой огонь в груди горит, какая боль стоит на страже. 
	Какая музыка звучит, когда она не на продажу, 
	 И почему всегда болит, когда судьба узлами вяжет.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Группа Агата Кристи  *В интересах революции* 
Я буду сильным без ваших долбаных машин 
Я буду сильным очаровательно крутым
Я буду классным, когда взорву ваш магазин
Таким опасным и сексуально заводным 
В Интересах Революции
 В Интересах Революции-и-и 
Налейте крови бокалы синие пусты
Давайте выпьем за обояние борьбы
За идеалы, мы их ковали на огне
За ваших дочек, которых я возьму себе 
В Интересах Революции
В Интересах Революции  x2 
Пока ты чистый, пока ты прешься по борьбе
  Любая кукла, умрёт от счастья на тебе
И пока ты веришь, пока ты давишь рычаги
   ***** 
В Интересах Революции
В Интересах Революции

----------


## Lampada

Группа Ива Нова  *Прости меня* 
Прости меня, что я не та,
Что я была другой тогда.
Прости, что я теперь не та,
За всё прости меня! 
Что я тогда другой была.
С тобою вместе быть могла,
Прости, что я другой была,
За всё прости меня! 
С тобою вместе быть могла,
Но я не там тебя ждала,
Прости, что быть с тобой могла,
За всё прости меня! 
Что я не там тебя ждала,
Что ночь безлунная светла,
Что без тебя тобой жила,
За всё прости меня! 
Былое время, как вода,
Вернуть не сможешь никогда!
Прости, что я теперь не та,
За всё прости меня! 
Былое время, как вода,
Вернуть не сможешь никогда,
Прости, что я теперь не та,
За все прости...

----------


## Lampada

*Жду* 
Группа Л.О.М.О. 
Хватая огонь на ходу, 
Подставлю ладонь ветру, 
Я ещё жду, 
Всё ещё жду 
Глаза на часах; 
На весах 
Свобода и страх 
Где-то 
Я ещё жду, 
Всё ещё жду.

----------


## lyube

хорошая песня

----------


## randir

"Алиса" , "ДДТ" ,"Аквариум", "Кино" и еще некоторые вот это и есть русский рок... 
Но сейчас в России существует много хороших рок-групп играющих в различном жанре металла, повера, фолка, фолк-рока, пагана...
Но она вся андеграундная музыка, т.е. на телевидение и на радио их практически не освящают... 
И из-за этого у многих иностранцев возникает мнение что в России рока нет.. Просто он у нас остался тем чем и должен быть музыкой протеста... А на западе он стал одной из ответвлений шоу-бизнеса.. 
Если кому интересно могут заглянуть на сайт www.mastersland.com этот ресурс посвящен тяжелой музыке...
А так же я могу написать ссылки на музыку хороших групп..

----------


## Орчун

> Originally Posted by belka  А кто герои немецкого рока?   Rammstein!!!

 хаха правильно  ::

----------


## Lampada

Группа *Крематорий*  *Весёлый ансамбль* 
Не плачь, это Солнце
Взойдет еще не раз,
И твой поезд уходит не завтра
Туда, где играет джаз
Наш самый веселый на этой планете ансамбль. 
Папа по прозвищу "Заппа"
Заблудился в недрах Земли
Он нарушил законы:
Слишком много скосил травы. 
Теперь ты живёшь в его доме,
Похожем на маленький гроб,
Тебя беспокоит кризис общения,
Видимо ты мизантроп. 
Иногда ты пляшешь твист,
Иногда пьешь тазипам,
Говорят, ты фаталист,
Алкоголик, наркоман.
Никто не любит тебя,
Никто не любит тебя. 
Но ты не плачь, это Солнце
Взойдет еще не раз,
И твой поезд уходит не завтра
Туда, где играет джаз
Наш самый веселый на этой планете ансамбль. 
Как говорил Заратустра,
Символ жизни - весы,
То поцелуешь кого-то,
То дашь кому-то ... 
Однажды тебе станет лучше,
Боль пройдет навсегда,
С утра выпадут зубы,
Днем завершится война. 
А когда наступит ночь,
За окном грянет гром
И сам Господь в последний раз
В небесный скажет мегафон:
"Никто не любит тебя,
Никто не любит тебя". 
Но ты не плачь, это Солнце
Взойдет еще не раз,
И твой поезд уходит не завтра
Туда, где играет джаз
Наш самый веселый на этой планете ансамбль. 
Не плачь, это Солнце
Взойдет еще не раз,
И твой поезд уходит не завтра
Туда, где играет джаз
Наш самый веселый на этой планете ансамбль.

----------


## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=n9DqwKzFKg8 http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pod4_B5tEcU  *Илья Чёрт
Мост через вечность* 
Куклы убраны в ящик комода
                              И кожаный мяч запрятан в чулан
                                  Сегодня не так как всегда встало солнце в окне 
                                    Мы дохнем быстрей, чем раждаемся заново
                                  Играем в камень-ножницы-бумага на троих
                                И каждому всегда выпадает колодец
                               Прыгнуть в яму кроличью снов чужих 
                Пришла пора жертвой за слова отвечать
                Пришло твоё время серьёзно решать
                С кем тебе жить, а кому указать на порог 
                И пусть не будет вам хлеба без предела волками
                Их брехающей сворой пусть не будет вам сна
                Чтобы каждый раз воином, вступающим в битву
                Ты помнил лицо своего отца 
                Коли ты своих братьев не разумеешь
                Коли сестёр ты не узнаёшь
                Допивай свою водку, да вали на дискотеку, пижон 
                Расслабься на миг и ты взят в плен
                Наполнен усталостью и высотою стен
                На ровных рядах вокзальных скамеек
                Ты спишь под звук милицейских сирен 
                И можно в трамваях по кругу кататься,
                Беспечно глотая счастливый билет,
                Принимая спокойно всё то, что нельзя изменить 
                Но к дьяволу время, мы будем жить вечно
                И свечу в окне нам гасить нельзя
                И еле дыша, через чёрную бездну
                Мы идём на руках, по лезвию скользя 
                Но к дьяволу время, мы будем жить вечно
                И свечу в окне нам гасить нельзя
                И еле дыша, через чёрную бездну
                Мы ползём на руках, по лезвию скользя

----------


## Lampada

Группа Дюна (перенесено)

----------


## randir

Вопрос, а каким боком "Дюна" к русскому року относится?
Вы бы еще группу "Звери" написали

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KIEgDor9XE 
Александр Иванов 
Вселенная  
Бледный бармен с дрожащей рукой 
Дыма табачного плены 
И та, что согласна ехать со мной 
Тоже является частью Вселенной  
Счетчик такси похожий на пульс 
прямо во двор и налево 
Звёзды следы тpасиpующих пуль 
Тоже является частью Вселенной  
Черствый коньяк, pазбавленый хлеб 
Сжатые нервно колени 
Губы твои словно катящий блеф 
Тоже является частью Вселенной  
Тусклый рассвет в холодном окне 
время конвееpной лентой 
И всё, что сейчас происходит во мне 
Тоже является частью Вселенной

----------


## kotlomoy

> Какая страна такой и рок. Одни обезьяны управляют народом, другие пляшут с гитарами. В обоих случаях профессионализм не играет роли.

 Обезьяны с гитарами - Трава у дома  viewtopic.php?p=172874&highlight=%F1%E8%ED%E5%E2%E  0#172874 
[video:sr1e080i]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2seJEwKPx7s[/video:sr1e080i] 
И эти туда же... На этот раз 1990г.
Обезьяны с гитарами - Закрой за мной дверь
[video:sr1e080i]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45gRt8GoFNQ[/video:sr1e080i]  *ЗАКРОЙ ЗА МНОЙ ДВЕРЬ, Я УХОЖУ*  *Виктор Цой* 
Hm                         A
Они говорят: им нельзя рисковать,
                      Fm#                 G
Потому что у них есть дом, в доме горит свет.
Hm                             A
И я не знаю точно, кто из нас прав,
                    Fm#                 G
Меня ждет на улице дождь, их ждет дома обед. 
        Hm               A         Em F
        Закрой за мной дверь. Я ухожу.
        Hm               A         Em F
        Закрой за мной дверь. Я ухожу. 
И если тебе вдруг наскучит твой ласковый свет,
Тебе найдется место у нас, дождя хватит на всех.
Посмотри на часы, Посмотри на портрет на стене,
Прислушайся - там, за окном, ты услышишь наш смех. 
        Закрой за мной дверь. Я ухожу.
        Закрой за мной дверь. Я ухожу...

----------


## Орчун

Сектор Газа рулет!!! пишите его песни   ::  я уже имею всех в виду   ::

----------


## studyr

> Сектор Газа рулет!!! пишите его песни   я уже имею всех в виду

 Если я правильно понял, речь идёт о текстах.
Лаэртский тоже прикалывает
[video:1wto8mi3]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3H3k-b2DyM[/video:1wto8mi3]

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8elQqqGi11k 
"*Полковнику никто не пишет*"
Группа Bi-2. Soundtrack from film "Brat 2".   
Большие города, 
Пустые поезда, 
Ни берега, ни дна. 
Всё начинать с начала.  
Холодная война 
И время, как вода. 
Он не сошёл с ума. 
Ты ничего не знала.  
Припев: 
Полковнику никто не пишет, 
Полковника никто не ждёт.  
На линии огня 
Пустые города, 
В которых никогда 
Ты раньше не бывала.  
Пустые поезда 
На тонкие слова. 
Он не сошёл с ума. 
Ты ничего не знала.  
Припев:

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSFLJRBQpFo  *Би-2*  *Варвара*  
Но где ты, Варвара, ага, м-угу.  
Как грустно и очень обычно всё вышло. 
Ушла от меня и в ночь теперь слезно кричу. 
Мне просто обидно: шаги одиночеству слышу. 
И страшно подумать, и вряд ли я жизнь доживу.  
Варвара 
С тобой я готов был бежать на край света, 
Но ты изменила, сама ты туда удрала. 
Порвалась струна и теперь моя песенка спета; 
И жизни мне нет - вот такие дела.  
Варвара 
Когда ты был счастлив, а счастье так и ушло. 
За счастьем в несчастье... как грустно, вот так и пошло. 
И ждать на крылечке уже бесполезно тебя. 
О, как далеко, далеко, далеко от меня ты... 
Варвара 
його
Варвара ага но где ты

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NivkkTXd4fM  *Скользкие улицы  
Би-2* 
Воздух искрит, и просто поверить
лопнет, как мыльный пузырь
самый страшный кошмар.
Вспыхнет в груди, но не согреет,
сердце оставит пустым
янтарный пожар 
припев:
 Скользкие улицы, иномарки целуются
помятые крылья несчастной любви
минуты отмечены случайными встречными
но никто не ответит, что ждет впереди 
Плавится лед на бархатном теле.
Тает, как легкий дымок, короткая ночь
время пройдет, и однажды развеет
пестрая лента дорог сомнения прочь 
Припев. 
на стрелках перекрестки
до горизонта плоски
город словно остров
на краю земли 
Припев.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVDMxLUbvmU   *То засада, то измена* 
Слова: С. Чиграков 
Музыка: С. Чиграков 
Исп.: *Сергей Чиграков*   
То измена, то засада,
А то просто с будуна.
Что-то мне не очень рада
Моя верная жена. 
 Тупо глядя из окошка
Олицетворяю сфинкса
 Заорала где-то кошка -
 То ли Майлса, то ли принса. 
Зачерпну себе из жбана
Полну емкость до краев.
С одного хлебну стакана
За друзей и за врагов.
Что-то кошка приумолкла -
Видно все порвала связки.
Я подпел бы ей, да только
Не пою я по указке. 
То ли слева, то ли справа
Вот не помню ни хрена!
Пепельница тут стояла,
Ну и где теперь она?
И таранькой об колено,
Чтобы чистилась полегче.
То засада то измена...
Не люблю я эти вещи!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.myspace.com/dekabru 
Группа "Декабрь"  *Наш рок-н-ролл*

----------


## Gorrum

Как тут было замеченно, русский рок - это музыка протеста. И закончился он, когда нам все стало дозволено говорить. Народ уже не ходит на концерты, чтобы слушать тексты, мысли. Новые группы перестали писать умные тексты, заставляющие думать. Люди ходят на концерты тупо потусить. ИМХО русский рок умер. В месте с Хоем, Крупновым, Цоем. Осталось пара тройка груп, таких как ДДТ, Алиса. Ну, может, новые есть стоящие группы, но их кот наплакал. Вот раньше в каждой деревне и городе слушали Сектор Газа. Школьную форму разрисовывали и значками увешивали. А не было Сектора ни на тв , ни на радио, но тем не менее народ знал их по всей нашей огромной стране.  И тексты его как отражали советскую жизнь - прям в точку!  А все группы аля слот считаю попсой полной. Думают орать в микрофон и играть пару мясистых рифов - это то, что народу надо... ппц. Про метал ничего не скажу ибо, хоть и люблю его, но он отнють не русский. Возможно от того, что у нас он о-о-о-очень глубоко прячется и на широкий шоу-рынок ему  в ближайшее время вход  не светит. Сейчас все больше слушаю старый буржуйский рок и металл. Ac Dc, ZZtop, Alice Cooper Deep Purple и др. - вот это МОЩЬ! 
п.с. Долго был в шоке от того, что группу Звери признали лучшей Рок-группой года (какого не помню). Сколько новых матерных оборотов я придумал... Вот вам русский рок. Уныло и бесперспективно у нас все на эстраде пока там рулят Пугачихи, Крутые и прочие.

----------


## studyr

*Black Coffee- Sunrise Of Life* 
[video:2v4igq5i]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReBMRq-nhaI[/video:2v4igq5i]  *Черный Кофе - Жизни рассвет* 
Ветер надежды
Ворвался стремительной птицей
Верю, как прежде, в тот
Сказочный сон, что мне сниться
Пасмурный день прояснится
Свет над землей воцарится 
Жизни рассвет возвратится
Утром заглянет в окно
Ласковый свет серебрится
И ждет дорога давно 
Время повергнет
И взлет обернется падением
И наша жизнь открывает нам
Тайны Творения
Пусть эти дни освещает
Яркий Твой свет воссияет 
Жизни рассвет возвратится
Утром заглянет в окно
Ласковый свет серебрится
И ждет дорога давно 
Там нас покинут
Усталость и грусть
В сердце звучит жизни пульс *"Street of roses" is about Joan of Arc* 
[video:2v4igq5i]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_GC1iJ7EUo[/video:2v4igq5i]   *Ария - Улица роз* 
Жанна из тех королев 
Что любят роскошь и ночь 
Только царить на земле 
Ей долго не суждено 
Ну, а пока 
Как богиню на руках 
Носят Жанну... 
Жанну...  
Все началось не со зла 
Все началось как игра 
Но лестницу в небо сожгла 
Плата за стыд твой и страх  
Ты и они... 
Я порвал бы эту нить 
Слышишь Жанна... 
Жанна...  
Сводит с ума 
Улица Роз 
Спрячь свой обман 
Улица слез 
Я люблю и ненавижу тебя!  
Грязь под ногами бродяг 
Чище, чем фальшь сладких слов
Я подаю тебе знак 
Бросить свое ремесло  
Брось и уйди 
Пусть растает словно дым 
Облик Жанны... 
Жанны...

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLkM7jVoKTM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCtKljqR0V8 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJqH4QAjUHE  
Группа *Слот*  *7 звонков* 
Просто так сорваться и морально убить -
К-контрольный выстрел в глаза -
Больно по-живому резать тонкую нить,
Потом себя винить, когда заказан путь назад.
Шагом партизана, с белым флагом в руке, уеаh,
Без плана и идеи уеду быстрее.
Два непонимания застыли в апогее,
Никому ни слова, всё, уехал, клёво, где я? 
Звуки скисли, и подвисли мысли,
Время тонет, и пока
Вдох - молчание, выдох - ожиданиe
От гудка до гудка 
Не забыть никогда 7 последних звонков -
Послания без слов - асфальт и мокрый ветер.
Высыхает вода моих детских снов.
Со мною беда... никто и не заметил. 
Неделя на природе проходит, и я у цели.
Стали бесполезными, куда-то улетели
Понятия, понты, качели "годен - не годен".
Мода здесь не в моде, всё подчиняется погоде.
7 дней звоню тебе сказать, каким теперь я буду:
Лао Цзы будто, да будто бы Будда.
Только слова умирают в воздухе на полпути: -
"Аппарат абонента выключен или находится вне зоны действия сети". 
Дверь закрыта, я тобой забыта,
Я одна навсегда.
Сны размыты, карты мира биты.
Тошнота... темнота... 
Не забыть никогда 7 последних звонков -
Послания без слов - асфальт и мокрый ветер.
Высыхает вода моих детских снов.
Со мною беда... никто и не заметил. 
Кто не потерял, тот не оценит имея,
Нет идеи, как смеют они говорить мне это слово - "IKEA".
Поздно пить боржоми, когда плёнка зажёвана,
Разорвана своими руками, истерзана тупым ножом она.
Вёз солнце из рая, теперь отдать его некому.
Сгорая изнутри до края, несу гасить пламя снегом усталым.
Mы растекаемся временем, талым цунами,
полураспадом, полувзглядом, да что это с нами?!? 
Не забыть никогда 7 последних звонков -
Послания без слов - асфальт и мокрый ветер.
Высыхает вода моих детских снов.
Со мною беда... никто и не заметил. 
Ночь затопит глаза, день заставит забыть
И медленно плыть, куда подует ветер.
Прибывает вода и может просто накрыть.
Со мною беда... а ты и не заметил.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89aFnW_q0tE  
Группа *Слот*  *Кома* 
Случайные цифры усталых часов
Идут как в бреду - шаг назад, два вперёд
Запутанным шифром, загадкой без слов
Считают, когда прилетит самолёт,
Тебя принесёт сюда
[мы падаем, как в кино
не было бы грустно, было бы смешно]
И мы будем навсегда
[как всегда бог и дьявол заодно]
вместе 
Крик погас, в окне дома
Мир без "нас" - тупик, кома 
По капле из крана – пол грамма за день
Отмерено время отметкой в нуле
Я - рваная рана, прямая мишень,
Бледная тень с головою в петле
На тонкой игле стою
[да это просто ад - сидеть в раю
и видеть твой взгляд, а в нём всю боль твою]
Потеряна на краю
[не сдавайся, жить - это быть в бою]
бездны 
День за два, одна дома
Страх, стена, слюна, кома 
Отсюда всё плохое видно в красных красках
А ты бессилен, это обидно и бесит ужасно
Душа импотентна без обыденной плоти
Но её тоже колотит, когда моя любовь проходит
Процедуру за гранью эмоционального предела
Опознание трупа, как в новостях говорят - тела
Тебе придётся быть смелой - а я уже не у дел
Хотя вот - прилетел, ведь ты так хотела 
Лёд в моих руках стынет
Дождь в глаза назад хлынет
Ноль в душе следы взлома
Я сама уже кома

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFahjjZwe7A 
Группа *Слот*   *Мёртвые звёзды*  
Послушай, остановись,
Пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце 
Я сам себе придумал путь,
Расставил маяки
Иду по узкой пустыне
В толпе людской
И всё пытаюсь обмануть
Течение быстрой реки
Пока мой след не простынет,
Не ходи за мной
Ты идёшь по воде
Зная как, зная где,
А я следом по дну
Я тону 
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце пустотой  
Я распугал давно друзей,
Но мой спокоен взгляд
Свободный волк-одиночка
К законам спиной
Мне надо сдать себя в музей
И жить там как экспонат
Всё, я сказал и точка -
Не ходи за мной 
Подобрать к тебе код,
Сделать наоборот,
Отключить от сети
Не уйти  
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце пустотой
Послушай,
Остановись, пока не поздно
Я падаю вниз за тобой
Туда, где светят твои мёртвые звёзды,
Ослепляя солнце пустотой
[Остановись-пустотой]
[Остановись-пустотой]
[Остановись-пустотой]
Ослепляя солнце пустотой

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vkpkUIr_Ls  
Группа *Слот*  *Доска* 
На небе плавится звезда
А под ногами асфальт, снег или вода
И всегда и везде со мною борда
А в голове бардак, но эт не беда 
Get out \ Сорвать запретные пломбы
Get down \ Упасть на город бомбой
Get up \ Допрыгнуть до луны
Мы все слегка больны-ы! 
И всё готово к прыжку, он сорвёт нам башку, мы готовы, а вы? 
Прочь тоска - под ногами доска!
Адреналин стучит у виска
В эту пресную жизнь мы добавим мяска
Прочь тоска - под ногами доска!
Прочь тоска - под ногами доска!
C точки отрыва, за облака
Разрывая пространство на два куска
Прочь тоска - под ногами доска! 
Чё нет доски - вот тебе моя доска!
У нас нет запар типа - Спартак \ ЦСКА
Нам плевать на цвета, полоски, причёску
Главное, чтобы чел был СВОЙ В ДОСКУ 
Get down \ Упал - обычное дело
Get up \ Чутка помято тело
Get out \ И порваны штаны
Ну да, мы все больны-ыы! 
Настроение супер, давление в норме
Мы не станем есть музУ, которой нас кормят
У нашей музЫ нет надменных традиций
Ей не обязательно бриться, у неё свои лица
К чёрту границы, мы свободные птицы
Нам любая драйвовая маза сгодится
От метала до панка, от хардкора до ska
Прочь тоска под ногами доска!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_GC1iJ7EUo  Группа *Ариа*  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsXL6piItvk     Группа *Слот 
Улица Роз*  
Жанна из тех королев,
Что любят роскошь и ночь,
Только царить на земле
Ей долго не суждено. 
Ну, а пока, как богиню на руках
Носят Жанну,(Жанну) Жанну (Жанну). 
Сводит с ума (сводит с ума) улица роз (улица роз),
Спрячь свой обман (спрячь свой обман) улица слёз.
[я люблю и ненавижу тебя
ненавижу себя, себя] 
Это всё началось не со зла (всё это началось не со зла),
Всё началось как игра (такая злая игра).
На (на) лестницу неба сожгла (на лестницу неба сожгла, до тла на небо сожгла),
Плата за стыд свой и страх. 
Ну, а пока, как богиню на руках
Носят Жанну (Жанну), Жанну (Жанну). 
Сводит с ума (сводит с ума) улица роз (улица роз),
Спрячь свой обман (спрячь свой обман) улица слёз.
[я люблю и ненавижу тебя
ненавижу себя, себя] 
Слышишь Жанна, Жанна
Сводит с ума улица роз,
Спряч свой обман улица слёз.
[я люблю и ненавижу тебя
ненавижу себя, себя]

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSheBpV6cVY  (кусочек песни)  
Группа *Слот 
God & Devil Inc*  
Боже, храни королеву и мать
Боже, позволь вкусно есть, долго спать
Боже, пускай мне всё время везёт
Открой на моё имя банковский счёт 
Боже, в компьютере вирус убей
Боже, я замуж хочу, а он гей
Боже, устрой мне экзамен на пять,
А я за тебя буду голосовать 
Obscuritas lucem cum bonis et malis mutat
"Sic" mutat "non", et angelum diabolus.
Absque viro malo, qui sub terra sidet
Nullum deus pretium aeternus in caeli luce habet. 
В крике "молитесь" их рот перекошен
На шее крест золотой, а деревянный заброшен
И всё ходят вокруг недоношенной ноши
Святоши, святоши, святоши, святоши

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krr-I7d5fuQ 
Группа *Слот
Страх, боль и слёзы*  
Когда весь мир ко мне повернулся спиной
И не ясно, кто этому что виной
Войной в двери постучались враги
Чёта как-то всё не с той ноги
Такие пироги - боль сильней и сильней
Новая беда, проблемы за ней
И меня достал новомодный мотив
Но это значит одно: я пока жив! 
Смотри, как много воды утекло
Разбилось в капли, замёрзло, и стало стеклом
Дышать, пока не поздно, согреть их своим теплом
Страх боль и слёзы - всем смертям назло 
Реальность распадается на части – здрасссти!
Спутались масти, разыгрались страсти
Пасти оскалились, потеряна власть
Все двадцать пять несчастий - да что за напасть!
Так пропасть в полуснах, где слова - липкий страх
В океанических слезах, на огромных волнах
Мой корабль налетает на риф
Но в этом есть одно "НО": я пока жив! 
Наличие сигнала единица - боль
За последней страницей граница, ноль
Выживает не тот, кто умеет жить на пять,
А тот, кто просто не умеет умирать!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LneyOTRw7K0  
Группа *Слот  
 Над пропастью во лжи*  
Я старше себя
На тринадцать слов
Вместе они враньё
Скажу - улетят
Рваным вороньём
И станут сильнее 
Когда найдут другую грязь
И вступят во взаимосвязь
Четвертой власти тень
Откроет пасть 
Пока в облака из стали
Бросали фразы-ножи
Мы снова себя теряли
Над пропастью во лжи 
Вся правда - вода
Захочу - продам
За сколько купила ложь
И по проводам
Током по губам
Бьёт страшная сила 
Когда молчать нельзя никак
Язык мой - враг мой - это факт
И нервы рвутся в такт
И больно так! 
По правде сказать - это ложь
Нож по карме, расплавленной в воск
Мозг умирал - он думал, что врал
Но оказалось, это правда - я тупо не знал 
В этом мире, правды нет
Абсолютно правды нет
Абсолютной правды нет
Мы летим на ложный свет
Правда есть, - что правды нет
Если есть, то это бред
Если нет, то ЭТО бред
Мы идём... но ложный след

----------


## FedorV

Я не думаю что Слот это рок, но раз разговор зашёл за эту группу, то мне нравится эта песня:
Слот - Клон http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdiwqrnei7A

----------


## FedorV

еще парочка песен, панк-рок вроде... осторожно ненормативная лексика! http://mp3wall.ru/tracks/4117.html http://mp3wall.ru/tracks/4121.html

----------


## Kookaburra

Хей, господин хороший, назовите-ка мне песни с соплями)
Что-то я раньше как-то ничего не замечала...
Мабуть, я бракованная?^^

----------


## Sarah_Engels

Мне очень нравится группа Tracktor Bowling. По жанру наверно альтернатива. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MWjaqkUeIQ *Время* 
Время расставит на места
Все, что разбилось на куски
Новая жизнь развеет прах
Будни излечат от тоски 
Только потеряв
Мы начнем ценить
Только опоздав
Учимся спешить
Как же стать сильней
Чтобы не винить
Просто позабыть
Навсегда? 
И жить
Больше не просить
У времени взаймы
То, чего  вернуть нельзя назад никогда 
Если есть где-то легкий путь,
Мы убегаем от беды
Легче уйти, перешагнуть -
Время всегда сотрет следы
Многому в жизни учит боль
Нужно ли нам все это знать?  
Время залечит раны, но
Не повернуть его нам вспять 
Только не любив,
Можно отпустить
Только видя смерть,
Научиться жить
Легче не иметь
Сразу всё отдать
Чтобы не терять
Никогда 
И жить
Больше не просить
У времени взаймы
То, чего вернуть нельзя...
Не ждать
И себе не лгать
А самому пройти
Свой нелегкий путь длиною в жизнь до конца 
И снова просить
То, чего не вернуть
Легче уйти
Чем пройти этот путь 
Время снова летит чередой бесконечных бед
Страхи, волненья, причин для которых нет
Время, которого нам никогда не вернуть
Легче ушедшим, чем тем, кто остался ждать
Легче сошедшим с ума себя оправдать
Нет больше силы и веры пройти этот путь 
И снова просить
То, чего не вернуть
Легче уйти,
Чем пройти этот путь длиною в жизнь до конца

----------


## gRomoZeka

I'm not sure if "Lenigrad" can be considered a rock band. They play ska, I guess... Right?
Anyway, I'm not a fan, but I really liked this song, it's very catchy and upbeat. And the video is cute.  ::   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ez6rQBJ1 ... QXxpdF4xfk  *МУЗЫКА ДЛЯ МУЖИКА*  
Давай, братцы!
Ху*рь по струнам пока пальцы не отсохли!!
Опааа!
Йоууу! 
Будет как будет
А будет ништяк
Ко всем приходит чувак Депресняк
Брось ты, не парься, всяко бывает
Музыка жить и любить помогает! 
(2х)
Музыка для мужика
Ни тяжела, ни легка
Для мужика музыка
Словно глоток воздуха 
Йоууу!
Дааа! 
Любит/не любит
Все будет ништяк
Будет как будет
А будет никак 
В мире добро есть
Ну и зло
Строить и жить
Помогает музло 
(2х)
Музыка для мужика
Ни тяжела, ни легка
Для мужика музыка
Словно глоток воздуха 
Музыка в принципе
Разная есть
Можно подняться
А можно присесть 
Может быть в масть
А может не в масть
Можно взлететь
А можно упасть

----------


## LuxDefensor

А вот совсем новенькая песня: Butterfly Temple "Ворон - Смерть" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdaZEqh6iQc
Только что с конвейера  ::

----------


## LuxDefensor

Farewell to the winter   ::    *Autumn Rain Melancholy* СНЕГ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikC6_HP9Hw 
Белыми-белыми хлопьями снег 
падал с небес вместе с тихим дождём. 
В медленном вальсе теряясь во мгле 
грустно кружил над озябщей землёй.  
Серые окна полны пустоты, 
что торжествует над небом смеясь 
видя как снег под ногами толпы, 
слишком легко превращается в грязь.  
Синими-синими стали дома, 
дождь словно слёзы на мокрой щеке. 
Серый туман предрассветная мгла, 
стала похожа на мнимую смерть.  
Красные-красные солнца лучи, 
сделали розовым тающий снег 
Что бы успеть до прихода толпы, 
светом прощальным его обогреть.  
Бледные-бледные лица живых - 
тех, кто не сдался - умрут всё равно 
Тонкие нити трагичной судьбы, 
их оплетут и затащат на дно.  
Чёрные-чёрные сотни сапог, 
будут его равнодушно топтать 
Им всё равно, если каждый жесток - 
тающий снег обречён умирать.

----------


## Seraph

весной сейчас жизнь возвращается ко мне.

----------

